
Ask HN: Is software development measurable? - kszucs
I&#x27;m especially curious about measuring multiple aspects of development based on source code repositories.
======
tdna
Hi!

We are using [https://gitential.com](https://gitential.com) in house.

------
austincheney
Measurable for what? Do you mean in terms of:

* Security - yes

* Efficiency - yes

* Size - yes

* Execution speed - yes

* Accessibility - yes

* Speed of bug fixes - yes

* Speed of writing new features - yes

~~~
kszucs
Updated the question.

